
Chesterton's Fence - otoolep
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Chesterton%27s_fence
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22533484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22533484)

------
valuearb
Good principle.

